# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  чтоб результаты implode были в кавычках!

## skatet

Всем привет - не могу сделать так чтоб в запросе результаты implode были в кавычках - а без них поиск не идет!

Я уже неск часов мучаюсь - выходит эта ош: Warning: mysql_num_rows(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in ... - хелп плиз! - типа нет данных, а их нету как я понимаю потому что в запросе реультат implode не берутся в кавычки!

Вот код:

$sal=$_POST['sal'];

$stroka = implode(", ", $sal);
$stroka2 = mysql_real_escape_string($stroka);

print $stroka; // проверка

$sql_query = "SELECT * FROM otpravka WHERE `where2` IN (".$stroka2.")";
$get_table = mysql_query($sql_query);
$num_rows = mysql_num_rows($result); // проверка - тут уже ошибка
print $sql_query; // проверка

- принт запроса:
SELECT * FROM otpravka WHERE `where2` IN ('001', '002', '003') - это если я тупо присваиваю переменной stroka2 данные с кавычками - тогда все ок, а если из результата implode берутся - то нет кавычек.. Недовольство, огорчение

при варианте $search_str="\"".implode("\",\"",$sal)."\""; - пишет Warning: implode() [function.implode]: Invalid arguments passed in ...

полдск пж, устал бороться, вроде ерунда а вот нет, не поддается.

Заранее Всех Благодарю!!!

----------


## Klerik

А с чего вы взяли что результат толжен быть в кавычках?
Почему так нельзя?
$sal=$_POST['sal']; 
forech($sal as $key=>$value){
 $sal[$key]="'".mysql_real_escape_string($sal[$key])."'";
}
$stroka = implode(", ", $sal);

----------

